# حد يقوللى الكلام ده صح ولا غلط



## KARMA777 (2 مايو 2012)

*سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح
حبيبى ومخلصى والهى وابى

الحقيقة انا اخذت وقت ليس بقليل حتى فهمت فكرة الثالوث والابوة والبنوة 

ساقول لكم الشرح كما فهمته وارجو منكم ان تصححوا لى اذا كان هناك خطأ

يعنى ان فكرة الاب والابن لا يكن معناها تجزأ ذات الاله وانما هما واحد

مثال

اذا كان شخص ما يجلس على كرسى وقدمه فى الارض فان هذا لا يعنى ان قدمه منفصله عن جسده لانه على الكرسى وقدمه فى الارض 

بل هما كيان وااااحد 

ولذلك كان يسوع يقول ابى الذى فى السماء رغم انه موجود بيننا 

واما فكرة ان الموت والصلب وقع على اللاهوت او الناسوت

وهو قد وقع على الناسوت 

مثال

انسان يرتدى بدله وهى غير حيه وانما تتحرك لانه يرتديها فكانما الموت وقع على البدله وليس روح الله 


ارجو التعقيب


*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 مايو 2012)

مبدأياً ، محاولة جميلة لتقريب المعانى 

ولكن يجب التنويه لأن الله ليس فيه تركيب ، مثل أجزاء الجسم ، بل إن له طبيعة خاصة به وحه ، إذ ليس له مثيل لنشبهه به

وأقرب تشبيه ، هو الإنسان ، من حيث كونه ذات موجودة ، عاقلة ، حية

والله موجود بذاته (الآب) الذى منه يتولد العقل (الإبن أو الكلمة) ومنه تنبثق الحياة (الروح القدس) ،،،،، وكل ذلك مجرد تقريب للفكرة التى تسمو عن مداركنا ،،، كما أن كل ذلك بمعانى روحية غير مادية نهائياً

وبخصوص التجسد الإلهى لإقنوم الإبن الكلمة ، فذلك لم يكن معناه أنه ترك السماء بالمعنى المادى ، لأنه هو هو لم يتغير ، فاللاهوت لا يتغير ، فهو فى السماء وعلى الأرض ومالئ الكون كله فى نفس الوقت ، ولذلك قال : ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذى نزل من السماء ، الإبن الذى هو فى السماء ، فإنه فى السماء وعلى الأرض ، برغم النزول بالتجسد والصعود بعد القيامة

++ فكرة أن الله مالئ الكون ، من الأشياء التى يصعب غلينا تخيلها ، مثل مثل فكرة الأزلية ، ومثل فكرة أنه موجود بذاته ، ولكننا نصدق الله لأنه أثبت لنا صدق كلامه بعظيم معجزاته

فالذى يقيم الميت بعدما أنتن ، والذى مازال يعمل المعجزات إلى الآن ، يستحق أن نصدقه فى كل مايقوله


----------



## Aksios (2 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *واما فكرة ان الموت والصلب وقع على اللاهوت او الناسوت
> 
> وهو قد وقع على الناسوت
> 
> ...



هشرحهالك بمثال بسيط جدا
لو عندنا زجاجة فارغه يملأها الهواء .. فبداخلها هواء و خارجها ايضا هواء يملأ الكون
اذا قمنا بكسر هذه الزجاجه، فأين يذهب الهواء اللي جوه الزجاجه؟ هل ينتهي؟ هيفضل موجود طبعا

نفس الشئ الللاهوت (الهواء) حل فى الناسوت (الزجاجة) و لكنه ايضا كان موجودا في كل مكان 
عندما مات الناسوت (كسر الزجاجه) لم يمت اللاهوت (الهواء) لأن اللاهوت لا يموت ابدا


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2012)

سلام لشخصك الحبيب في الرب، أولاً يا اجمل أخت حلوة مش في حاجة أسمها فكرة الثالوث ولا فكرة الصليب، لأن مشكلة كل الناس هو الفكرة والرد عليها ومجرد موضوعات موضوعه لقناعات العقل، لأن قناعة العقل بفكرة، تأتي فكرة أخرى لتمحوها وتُزيلها، لأن الله ليس فكرة ولا مجرد معرفه موضوعه لقناعة العقل وشرح أفكار وملابسات عقائدية، لأن كل ما يخص الله يخص إعلانه عن ذاته، لأن الفكرة هي اختراع العقل، أما الإعلان هو إشراق نور النعمة وانفتاح العقل بالنور الإلهي ...

فيا أختي العزيزة في المسيح،هناك فرق شاسع ما بين الأفكار عن الله والجدل وقناعات العقل، وبين التعليم عن الله الحي بالخبرة والتذوق الذي ينتهيان حتماً بالشركة في الحياة الإلهية، أي انسكاب حياة الله في داخلنا بروحه القدوس فنحيا إلى الأبد معه، لا كفكره بل كشركة في المحبة، ومن هنا نعرف - بالخبرة - أن تعليم الإنجيل هو بشارة بالحياة الأبدية، والإيمان الحقيقي والحي بالآب والابن والروح القدس هو توحيد وشركة وحياة...
لذلك ما هي المنفعة من الجدل حول طبيعة الله ووضع مجرد أفكار ومعلومات، إذا كان التعليم عن الله الثالوث القدوس لا ينتهي بالسجود بقلب محباً لشخصه العظيم مؤمناً إيماناً حياً به، لأنه أعلن وكشف عن ذاته في داخل القلب والضمير وأنار العقل بإشراق نوره، وفتح الذهن لنفهم الكُتب كما فعل مع التلاميذ، لأن الله لا يُعرف في الكتب ولا بمجرد الجدل وقناعات العقل، كل هذه خطوات تمهيديه لنشتاق إليه لكي نطلب إعلانه عن نفسه بإنارة قلوبنا وأفكارنا بنعمته، ونحن المسيحيين نعبد الله الواحد الذي لا آخر معه ولا شريك في جوهره، ونسجد للآب في ابنه الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح بنعمة الروح القدس حسب كلمات الرب المُحيية [ الله روح والذين يسجدون له، فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا ] (يوحنا 4: 24).

فبحسب كلمات الرب نفسه نحن نسجُد لمن أعلن عن ذاته في جوهر واحد ولاهوت واحد وربوبية واحدة، وهكذا لا نسجد لإله مجهول، عرفناه بأفكار عقولنا، ولا عرفناه بمجرد قراءة وبحث عن معلومات، ولم نكرز به كفكر ولا مجرد معلومات من كُتب، فنحن نسجد ونكرز لمن أرسل ابنه الوحيد وأنار عقولنا بتجسده ونقلنا من موت الخطية وعبادة الأوثان [ التي تكون اي شيء آخر فيه تركزنا واهتمامنا الأول غير الله ] وحررنا من رباطات العبودية بموته المُحيي بالصليب المُكرَّم، وثبَّت فينا الحياة الأبدية بالقيامة، ثم فتح لنا كنوز حياة الحق بروح الحق المُعزي الذي يقودنا نحو حق الله الآب في ابنه يسوع المسيح ويغرس فينا كلمة الحق وشهادة الحق ...

عموماً يا أجمل أخت حلوة محبوبة الله والقديسين، حياتنا مع الله تبدأ أولاً بالدخول في سرّ معرفته حسب إعلانه لنا عن ذاته في قلوبنا بالروح، ثم ندخل في سرّ عبادته بالمحبة بعد أن نستجيب لإعلانه بالتوبة والإيمان، ثم نبدأ ندرس ونتعلم لنُمارس حياة الشركة ثم نشهد له وكل واحد حسب الموهبه المعطاه له من الله، لأن لا ينبغي أن يُعلِّم أحد عن الله إلا الذي أخذ موهبه بالروح وليس لأنه درس وبحث وعرف، مهما ما كان زكي وفاهم وعارف ودارس كل لغات العالم في أصولها، لأن طالما ليس له الموهبة فليصمت إلى أن ينال قوة من الأعالي، لأنه بدون قوة الله وموهبة الروح، سيظل يكتب بعيداً عن الإعلان الإلهي في سرّ التقوى، ويختلف على ألفاظ وتعبيرات - حتى لو كان كل ما تعلمه صحيحاً وليس فيه غلطة - ففي النهاية ستفصله عن الله وتجعله يعبد أفكاره الذي سيختلف فيها مع الناس حتى يصل الختلاف مع الروحانيين دون أن يقصد، وذلك لأن ليس له روح إفراز ليُميز ما بين من لهم الموهبة الحقيقية من الله ويتكلمون باسمه في الحق، وبين الذين يتكلمون من أنفسهم مشوهين كلمات الحق، لأنهم ظنوا أن بمعرفتهم وأفكارهم ودراستهم صار لهم الحق في التعليم وهذا يُسبب العطب والمناقشات الجدلية التي تعزل النفس عن الله وتنزع السلام وتفرق ما بين الناس وتصنع شقاقاً، وهذه كله نتاج أنهم لم يلبسوا قوة من الأعالي ونالوا موهبة الروح، بل ظلوا يتكلمون بافكار ودراسات بدون الله وبدون حياة شركة عميقة على مستوى الروح والحق ولمسات الله الحية الشافية المُحيية للنفس....

أقبلي مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك آمين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مايو 2012)

ابنتى العزيزة
الحمد لله على سلامتك  بالتكيد كلامك صح


----------



## KARMA777 (2 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> مبدأياً ، محاولة جميلة لتقريب المعانى
> 
> ولكن يجب التنويه لأن الله ليس فيه تركيب ، مثل أجزاء الجسم ، بل إن له طبيعة خاصة به وحه ، إذ ليس له مثيل لنشبهه به
> 
> ...




بشكرك اخى على التوضيح


----------



## KARMA777 (2 مايو 2012)

Aksios قال:


> هشرحهالك بمثال بسيط جدا
> لو عندنا زجاجة فارغه يملأها الهواء .. فبداخلها هواء و خارجها ايضا هواء يملأ الكون
> اذا قمنا بكسر هذه الزجاجه، فأين يذهب الهواء اللي جوه الزجاجه؟ هل ينتهي؟ هيفضل موجود طبعا
> 
> ...



مثال رااائع وموضح جدا


----------



## KARMA777 (2 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> لا ينبغي أن يُعلِّم أحد عن الله إلا الذي أخذ موهبه بالروح وليس لأنه درس وبحث وعرف، مهما ما كان زكي وفاهم وعارف ودارس كل لغات العالم في أصولها، لأن طالما ليس له الموهبة فليصمت إلى أن ينال قوة من الأعالي، لأنه بدون قوة الله وموهبة الروح، سيظل يكتب بعيداً عن الإعلان الإلهي في سرّ التقوى، ويختلف على ألفاظ وتعبيرات - حتى لو كان كل ما تعلمه صحيحاً وليس فيه غلطة - ففي النهاية ستفصله عن الله وتجعله يعبد أفكاره الذي سيختلف فيها مع الناس حتى يصل الختلاف مع الروحانيين دون أن يقصد، وذلك لأن ليس له روح إفراز ليُميز ما بين من لهم الموهبة الحقيقية من الله ويتكلمون باسمه في الحق، وبين الذين يتكلمون من أنفسهم مشوهين كلمات الحق، لأنهم ظنوا أن بمعرفتهم وأفكارهم ودراستهم صار لهم الحق في التعليم وهذا يُسبب العطب والمناقشات الجدلية التي تعزل النفس عن الله وتنزع السلام وتفرق ما بين الناس وتصنع شقاقاً، وهذه كله نتاج أنهم لم يلبسوا قوة من الأعالي ونالوا موهبة الروح، بل ظلوا يتكلمون بافكار ودراسات بدون الله وبدون حياة شركة عميقة على مستوى الروح والحق ولمسات الله الحية الشافية المُحيية للنفس....
> 
> أقبلي مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك آمين​



*رااااائع جدا الكلام ده وماكنتش اعرفه قبل كده كل يوم بكتشف حاجة جديدة تخلينى اثبت اكثر واعرف انى على الحق فعلا هو دين يخاطب العقل والقلب والروح *


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *رااااائع جدا الكلام ده وماكنتش اعرفه قبل كده كل يوم بكتشف حاجة جديدة تخلينى اثبت اكثر واعرف انى على الحق فعلا هو دين يخاطب العقل والقلب والروح *



وهبك الله لمسات شافيه مُحييه بروحه القدوس لا للمعرفة ولا لمجرد فكر إنما للدخول في شركة الحياة بالبرّ بإشارق نوره في قلبك المقدس في المسيح الرب، وكما هو مكتوب: [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)...

أشكر الله من وهبنا سجود البنين وليس سجود العبيد، لأن سجود العبيد يختلف عن سجودنا نحن في أمور كثيرة، فنحن نسجد بقوة روح التبني في المسيح يسوع الله الكلمة المتجسد صارخين [ يا أبا الآب ] (غلاطية 4: 6)، وبذلك نشهد على أنفسنا - ولكل البشر - أننا لسنا غرباء عن الله الحي، ولسنا مثل الذين يجهلون طبيعة الله، أي أبوته الأزلية ومحبته التي أُعلنت لنا في العهد الجديد، لأنهم لم يروا إعلانه في قلبهم من الداخل.
فجميع الأمم وباقي الناس الذين يؤمنون بالله كفكر وبحث على حسب قناعة العقل وليس كلقاء شخصي حي، فهم يسجدون بورع الخوف من الديان الأعظم الذين كونوا عنه افكار من السلف للخلف، أما نحن فنسجد بورع حق المحبة التي سكبها فينا روح المحبة، روح يسوع المسيح الذي يصرخ للآب السماوي [ أبا أيها الآب ].
ونحن نسجد سجود مَن يَعلم طبيعة خالقه بإعلان، ولا يجهل بشارة الحياة، أما باقي من يتكلمون عن الله بالفكر والمعرفة وحدها - حتى لو كانوا مسيحيين بالشكل - فيسجدون عادة سجود العبيد، لأن العبد دائم الخوف (حتى أن لم يُخطأ في شيء ) لأنه في أي وقت ممكن أن يُطرد من بيت سيده ويُعاقب، وهذه ليست رعدة وخوف المحبة، لأن المحبة لا تخاف من عقوبة لأن ليس فيها عبودية، بل تخاف الانفصال، كانفصال الابن الأمير عن أبيه الملك العظيم والذهاب عن قصره بعيداً...
فالمحبة لا تقبل إلا الشركة، ولا ترتعد إلا من الخطية، وترتوي من حنان الرحمة الإلهية، لأن روح المحبة، روح الآب الذي هو روح الابن عينه، يغرس فينا هذه الرعدة، ويجعل مجرد الابتعاد عن الآب فكرياً كموت أبدي رهيب مؤلم لا يقبله مؤمن حي بهذا الروح الناري الذي يشع في داخلنا المحبة.
فهكذا نحن نسجد لمن نعلم أنه أعطانا البنوة على مستوى الخبرة بإعلان، وثبت فينا عطية التبني بشهادة الروح القدس لابنه الوحيد الذي بذل ذاته لأجلنا لكي نحيا به، ولهذا السبب يقول الرسول: [ الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم، الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس ] (أفسس 1: 13)...

وهبك الله التعمق والتأصل في الحق بإعلان نور مجده المشرق في قلبك وفكرك لتشبعي من دسم نعمته داخلياً في بره ونور إشراق النعمة بانفتاح الذهن حسب عطية الله وتدبيرة الحسن، كوني في ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## KARMA777 (2 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> وهبك الله التعمق والتأصل في الحق بإعلان نور مجده المشرق في قلبك وفكرك لتشبعي من دسم نعمته داخلياً في بره ونور إشراق النعمة بانفتاح الذهن حسب عطية الله وتدبيرة الحسن، كوني في ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
> ​


*امين .. لكن انا حاسة انى حستمتع اكثر لو درست ... لو عاوزة التحق بدراسة خاصة بالدين اروح فين واعمل ايه*


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *امين .. لكن انا حاسة انى حستمتع اكثر لو درست *


 
*قبل أي دراسة *

*لابد من قراءة الكتاب المقدس *

*وفي المنتدى شروحات كثيرة لـُكتاب رائعين *

.


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *امين .. لكن انا حاسة انى حستمتع اكثر لو درست ... لو عاوزة التحق بدراسة خاصة بالدين اروح فين واعمل ايه*



سلام لشخصك الحلو في المسيح يسوع 
أولاً كلامي لا يمنع الدراسة على الإطلاق، التي تبدأ بقراءة الكلمة بهدوء وتأني، لأن الدراسة تأتي بعد معرفة الله بالخبرة والإعلان، ثم بالصلاة الدائمة لانفتاح الذهن، لأن لا ينفتح ذهن الإنسان بتمامه مرة واحده، بل يستمر إلى القبر في الانقتاح بنعمة الله، ونحتاج أن نُفتش الكتب دائماً مع الصلاة لكي يفتح الله أذهاننا لنستيطع أن نتعلم بإفراز وتمييز، لأن كثيرين يعلمون من الكُتب، ولكن بدون خبرة ولا موهبة، فيعطون علم ينفخ ويجعل الكبرياء يتسرب للقلب والفكر، فيخسر الإنسان التحرك نحو الله، لذلك نحتاج ان ننسحق أمام الله أولاً، طالبين منه أن يفتح أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب حسب قصده، لا حسب القص واللصق في الكتاب المقدس وفهم الآيات على غير موضعها كما بفعل الكثيرين اليوم، أو حتى لو كان صحيحاً، ولكنه بحسب فكر كل واحد وتعليمه الخاص...

عموماً يا أختي، ممكن تقرأي أولاً بعض الكتب الهامة للغاية، مثل كتاب تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، ثم بعدها تقرأي عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير، وتابعي المقالات الدراسية هُنا وقد نزل الكثير منها، ولكن اولاً صلي لكي يهبك الله تمييز وإفراز لتفهمي قصده في حياتك وماذا يُريد أن يقول وما هي مشيئته، لا حسب الناس وأفكارهم، حتى لو بدت صحيحة، بل حسب قصده هو للخبرة والحياة، لأن الذي يدرس الإنجيل والكتاب المقدس ككل لأجل غرض آخر غير تقوية حياته في المسيح والنمو في النعمة، فهو سيخسر تحرك قلبه نحو الله ويدخل في جدل عقيم ومعلومات وأفكار كثيرة تجعله يخسر تغيير القلب ونمو حياته، بل ويصير أيضاً مُعطلاً للآخرين ويدخلهم في جدل لا ينفع أو يُفيد... 
أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، كوني في قوة النعمة ثابتة بخبرة قيامة يسوع من الأموات آمين
​


----------



## KARMA777 (2 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى العزيزة
> الحمد لله على سلامتك  بالتكيد كلامك صح



*بشكرك*


fredyyy قال:


> *قبل أي دراسة *
> 
> *لابد من قراءة الكتاب المقدس *
> 
> ...


*يعنى هو قراءة تفسير وشرح الكتاب المقدس اكيد دراسة برضو وهو ده اللى بتكلم عنه انا عاوزة اتعمق اكتر  بشكرك اخى العزيز*


----------



## KARMA777 (2 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك الحلو في المسيح يسوع
> أولاً كلامي لا يمنع الدراسة على الإطلاق، التي تبدأ بقراءة الكلمة بهدوء وتأني، لأن الدراسة تأتي بعد معرفة الله بالخبرة والإعلان، ثم بالصلاة الدائمة لانفتاح الذهن، لأن لا ينفتح ذهن الإنسان بتمامه مرة واحده، بل يستمر إلى القبر في الانقتاح بنعمة الله، ونحتاج أن نُفتش الكتب دائماً مع الصلاة لكي يفتح الله أذهاننا لنستيطع أن نتعلم بإفراز وتمييز، لأن كثيرين يعلمون من الكُتب، ولكن بدون خبرة ولا موهبة، فيعطون علم ينفخ ويجعل الكبرياء يتسرب للقلب والفكر، فيخسر الإنسان التحرك نحو الله، لذلك نحتاج ان ننسحق أمام الله أولاً، طالبين منه أن يفتح أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب حسب قصده، لا حسب القص واللصق في الكتاب المقدس وفهم الآيات على غير موضعها كما بفعل الكثيرين اليوم، أو حتى لو كان صحيحاً، ولكنه بحسب فكر كل واحد وتعليمه الخاص...
> 
> عموماً يا أختي، ممكن تقرأي أولاً بعض الكتب الهامة للغاية، مثل كتاب تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، ثم بعدها تقرأي عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير، وتابعي المقالات الدراسية هُنا وقد نزل الكثير منها، ولكن اولاً صلي لكي يهبك الله تمييز وإفراز لتفهمي قصده في حياتك وماذا يُريد أن يقول وما هي مشيئته، لا حسب الناس وأفكارهم، حتى لو بدت صحيحة، بل حسب قصده هو للخبرة والحياة، لأن الذي يدرس الإنجيل والكتاب المقدس ككل لأجل غرض آخر غير تقوية حياته في المسيح والنمو في النعمة، فهو سيخسر تحرك قلبه نحو الله ويدخل في جدل عقيم ومعلومات وأفكار كثيرة تجعله يخسر تغيير القلب ونمو حياته، بل ويصير أيضاً مُعطلاً للآخرين ويدخلهم في جدل لا ينفع أو يُفيد...
> ...


*انا بشكرك وبحيى فيك اسلوبك السهل الممتنع .....لكن اللى اقصده انا عاوزة افهم دينى واكيد ده يخلى ابى وحبيبى يكون مبسوط منى ... لكن المشكلة انا بقرا الكتاب المقدس عندى فى البيت لكن للاسف بلاقى صعوبة جدا فى الفهم وهو من غير شرح... انا ححاول اشترى التفسير  لان مشكلتى مش بركز فى القراءة من شاشة الكمبيوتر لازم يكون الكتاب فى ايدى ....... وكمان كنت احب اكتر انى اسمع الشرح من حد مش مجرد قراءة *


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2012)

هاتجدي بالطبع في المكتبات شروحات كثيرة حلوة، أعانك الله بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا الصالح ويرشدك بروحه لكل ما هو نافع لشخصك العزيز في الرب، كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## kerllos_10 (3 مايو 2012)

اولا انا بشكر ربنا من اجلك ومن اجل كل واحد له حياة ابديه في المسيح 
 ربنا يستخدمك اكثر واكثر من اجل اعلاء اسمه ومجده 
صلاة انا كنت بصليها قبل ما اقرا في الكتاب  " انر ليّ ذهني فاخرج كنوز من شريعتك " مش عارف اذا كانت مزمور او صلاة لكن كان ليها اثر قوي جدا ومكنتش محتاج افتح تفسير بس خليكي واثقة ان الذي تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يعير .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## KARMA777 (3 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هاتجدي بالطبع في المكتبات شروحات كثيرة حلوة، أعانك الله بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا الصالح ويرشدك بروحه لكل ما هو نافع لشخصك العزيز في الرب، كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس آمين
> ​



امين اخى وبشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## KARMA777 (3 مايو 2012)

kerllos_10 قال:


> اولا انا بشكر ربنا من اجلك ومن اجل كل واحد له حياة ابديه في المسيح
> ربنا يستخدمك اكثر واكثر من اجل اعلاء اسمه ومجده
> صلاة انا كنت بصليها قبل ما اقرا في الكتاب  " انر ليّ ذهني فاخرج كنوز من شريعتك " مش عارف اذا كانت مزمور او صلاة لكن كان ليها اثر قوي جدا ومكنتش محتاج افتح تفسير بس خليكي واثقة ان الذي تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يعير .. ربنا يباركك



*هو معودنا على كده اكيد المعجزات بتحصل معاه*


----------



## ROWIS (3 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> *ثم بعدها تقرأي عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير، وتابعي المقالات الدراسية هُنا وقد نزل الكثير منها
> *​


 *عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير، من روائع ما ستقرأين لاهوتيا وروحيا وابائياً وكلللل حاجة
والكتاب ده اللي فيه 50 عظة للانبا مقاريوس الكبير..
http://www.mediafire.com/?f58xe8ph04bo7a7
**(دي افضل نسخة من حيث الترجمة)
**ونصيحة في بداية حياتك، اقري كتاب بستان الرهبان، ده هايكون ليه تأثير على حياتك لسنين طويلة ويجعلك تقري اختبارات عملية واقعية حقيقية، حصلت لاناس الله عن اختبار حقيقي وليس مجرد كلمات عقلية
**في كتاب اسمه بستان الرهبان الموسع (فردوس الآباء)، ده على ثلاث أجزاء، حالياً يوجد الجزء الاول والثالث، وثمن الجزء الواحد تقريباً 30 جنية .. فقط يكفي الجزء الاول فهو ضخم وبعد إنهائه يمكنك انك تجيبي باقي الاجزاء

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مايو 2012)

*هل تستطيعين القراءة على الكمبيوتر ام لابد من كتاب ورقي؟
*


----------



## KARMA777 (3 مايو 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير، من روائع ما ستقرأين لاهوتيا وروحيا وابائياً وكلللل حاجة
> والكتاب ده اللي فيه 50 عظة للانبا مقاريوس الكبير..
> http://www.mediafire.com/?f58xe8ph04bo7a7
> **(دي افضل نسخة من حيث الترجمة)
> ...



*بشكرك اخى على التوضيح  وباذن المسيح انا حبدا واحدة واحدة كده اقرا ولو اى حاجة وقفت معايا حرجعلكو فى الشرح*


----------



## KARMA777 (3 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *هل تستطيعين القراءة على الكمبيوتر ام لابد من كتاب ورقي؟
> *


*ايوة طبعا استطيع القراءة على الكمبيوتر لكن تركيزى بيبقى ضعيف مش عارفة ليه يمكن اتعودت على الكتب العادية مش الالكترونية*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *ايوة طبعا استطيع القراءة على الكمبيوتر لكن تركيزى بيبقى ضعيف مش عارفة ليه يمكن اتعودت على الكتب العادية مش الالكترونية*


 
 بس حبيبتى هل يمكنك ان تشترى الكتب و تقطنيها و تقرأيها فى منذلك و لا ده ممكن يشكل مشكله لكى؟؟
 الرب معك...


----------



## KARMA777 (3 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس حبيبتى هل يمكنك ان تشترى الكتب و تقطنيها و تقرأيها فى منذلك و لا ده ممكن يشكل مشكله لكى؟؟
> الرب معك...


ايوة حبيبتى  يعنى عندى فى البيت بعض الخصوصية وكمان انا اشتريت الكتاب المقدس وكتيبين صغيرين وبقرا فيهم ولما بخلص بحطهم فى درج له مفتاح    :big35:


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مايو 2012)

أختي العزيزة، في هذا الموضوع سأضع لك كتب للقراءة، تباعاً..

*بستان الرهبان المسموع كامل*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مايو 2012)

*بستان الرهبان الموسع (كتاب)*​


----------



## KARMA777 (3 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أختي العزيزة، في هذا الموضوع سأضع لك كتب للقراءة، تباعاً..
> 
> *بستان الرهبان المسموع كامل*



*وانا متابعة معاك بشكرك اخى العزيز*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 مايو 2012)

Aksios قال:


> هشرحهالك بمثال بسيط جدا
> لو عندنا زجاجة فارغه يملأها الهواء .. فبداخلها هواء و خارجها ايضا هواء يملأ الكون
> اذا قمنا بكسر هذه الزجاجه، فأين يذهب الهواء اللي جوه الزجاجه؟ هل ينتهي؟ هيفضل موجود طبعا
> 
> ...



انا فهمت من الشرح ده قوي 

بمعني ان  الجسد البشري  فقط اللي تم صلبه ولكن الروح او الله لم يحدث شئ مجرد انكسار الهيئهه البشريه فقطط


----------



## aymonded (5 مايو 2012)

نفسي اكون مسيحي قال:


> انا فهمت من الشرح ده قوي
> 
> بمعني ان  الجسد البشري  فقط اللي تم صلبه ولكن الروح او الله لم يحدث شئ مجرد انكسار الهيئهه البشريه فقطط



سلام لشخصك الحبيب...
أخي الحبيب لا يُأخذ الموضوع بهذا الشكل الفكري، لأننا لا نقول الجسد صُلب، وكأن اللاهوت في مكان آخر، بل نقول المسيح الله الكلمة تجسد، صُلب، مات وقام، وهكذا، يعني لا نفصل بين لاهوت ولا ناسوت، وهذا المثل مجرد تقريب معنى، ولكن ليس حرفي، لأن اتحاد الله ببشريتنا هو سرّ يُعلن بالروح، وقد نقربه للفهم بالأمثلة ولكنها ليست كل الحقيقة لأنها مجرد مثال للتشبيه، فممكن نُشبه الموضوع مثلما شبهه القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، بالحديد والنار، يعني لو أحضرت قضيب من حديد ووضعته بالنار، فالنار ستتحد بالحديد وحينما تُطرق (بالشاكوش المخصص لطرق الحديد)، فأن النار ستتشكل بشكل الحديد المطروق، فالخبط والطرق كله على الحديد وليس على النار مع أن النار والحديد لم يفترقان قط مهما ما اشتد الطرق أو ضعف، وهكذا لا يمكن أن ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت باي حال من الأحوال، ولا يمكن ان يختفي أو يزول، مثل المثل الذي قال أن كوب أو زجاجة فيها هواء وان انكسرت اين ذهب الهواء، وهذا مجرد فقط تشبيه لتمثيل المعنى ولكنها ليست الحقيقة، فنحن حينما نتكلم عن الرب يسوع لا نفصل بين لاهوت وناسوت، لأن هذا خطأ فادح يؤدي في النهاية لهدم الإيمان كله وعدم فهم التعبيرات الصحيحة بحسب الإنجيل، عموماً نحن نُصلي أن يُعلن لنا الله سره في قلوبنا وبانفتاح ذهننا باستنارة الروح، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------

